

Ask HN: Anyone know of a tool that will create a website out of Dropbox Folders? - Rizzo95

I tried Sitedrop, but it was terrible.  It rarely updated.  Anyone know of another tool that will dynamically create a visual interface &#x2F; website out of a Dropbox folder structure?
======
Gilliam
I know a tool named WEAVI. You can share your systematic content there. But
you need to upload your content yourself. I use it to organize my work stuff
and it seems to work well. [http://weavi.com/@/1](http://weavi.com/@/1)

------
jrouviere
I'm not sure if that's exactly what you mean, but I've used
[http://brace.io/](http://brace.io/) in the past and I found it pretty good.

------
rman666
I only played with this a bit, but it seemed to work well:
[http://900dpi.com/](http://900dpi.com/)

